

Show HN: GiFmojo – Punch your camera roll in the face - bradwiatr
http://GiFmojo.com

======
kylestewart
I'm the dev on this app. We had some serious fun creating something fresh in
the GIF building scene. Try it out and let me know what you think. We're
looking for feedback to direct the next few updates.

We are about to release 1.1, which includes: \+ Ability to add frames to your
animation \+ Ability to create a animation from scratch (not from automatic
suggestion) \+ Saves your GIFs for later viewing and sharing

Enjoy :)

------
dhardy
Nice work guys... everyone loves an animated gif.

------
kylea
Nice work kylestewart, loving the app

